# Touchpad Treiber Field PG M5



## Mok_1988 (17 August 2019)

Hallo Leute,

bin im moment auf Baustelle und bräuchte dringend den Treiber für das M5 Touchpad. Funktioniert zwar auch ohne Treiber, aber die Funktion ist etwas "eingeschränkt" und das nervt 

Wäre jmd so nett mir den Treiber zuzuschicken? Leider kann man die wohl nicht bei Siemens herunterladen


----------



## rgl (8 September 2020)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte auch den Treiber für das Touchpad des Field PG M5.
Könnte mir den auch jemand schicken oder mir sagen wo ich den herunterladen kann?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2020)

Einfach einen Support Request öffnen, dann bekommst du die Dateien:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/sc/4868/technical-support?lc=de-DE


----------

